# What happens @ 125mph?



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

Friday 10 runs for E1 C shift...but I am on for A shift as well, and this makes 14 for me...a little busy let me tell you! 

Last run of the day, a beautiful Colorado Spring evening.  Young operator doing ludicrous speed up a major interstate...looses control passes over median separating lanes of traffic without torpedoeing anyone...passes over median 2 onto service road...unrestrained operator gets ejected as car flips over multiple times...bad day for operator. Head is avulsed from forehead to mid occipital...GCS of 9 Airlfited to local traumarama unknown outcome.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 23, 2005)

Ouch.

How young is young?


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

Under 25...but we are guessing...it was a mutual aid to the southern border, they specialed us in thinking someone was still in the car...that would have sucked for any passengers still 'onboard'.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 23, 2005)

That would ruin your day.


----------



## coloradoemt (May 23, 2005)

That actually looks like my first car!!   ECC what station do you run out of??


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by coloradoemt_@May 23 2005, 04:31 PM
> * That actually looks like my first car!!   ECC what station do you run out of?? *


 I hope your car fared better than that one...and you got the $$$ for an'02+Jag??? I am working in the wrong profession then!   

I am one of  the ECC's for Station 151.


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 23, 2005)

Check these out....dude rolled his car into a cornfield in the middle of the night  then told us there were 3 other people with him. We spent 4 hours searching for the others until he finally 'fessed up to being the lone driver.

MVA pix


 :angry:


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@May 23 2005, 05:37 PM
> * Check these out....dude rolled his car into a cornfield in the middle of the night  then told us there were 3 other people with him. We spent 4 hours searching for the others until he finally 'fessed up to being the lone driver.
> 
> MVA pix
> ...


 Easy way to avoid that, if the wreck just happened. Scan the vehicle w/ a Thermal Imager, the springs/foam in the seats should be warm from someone sitting there for at least a half hour or twenty minutes. If all else fails, scan the surrounding terrain w/ a couple TIC's.

We had a guy wreck around 11 one night, blood all over the place. LOTS of blood, this guy had to have been hurt bad. We followed bloody, bare foot prints about 200' up the road, he was walking on the fogline. Then it stopped. We searched until 5am, everywhere, we'd even responded from the direction he walked. Used a state police chopper w/ a thermal imager to search the fields, it was all open, flat fields for miles. Nowhere for anyone to hide. Went to his cabin, nobody there, searched barns, everything...

Seven miles away... someone called 9-1-1 for a man lying in their yard. The guy had a BAC of 4.2, and this was nearly 15 hours after the crash, so you can only guess what it was at the time of the crash. He walked seven miles, severely injured and drunk as a skunk.  :blink:


----------



## ECC (May 23, 2005)

The operator of my MVA was going nowhere on her own. 

I am guessing that will be the case for a looooooooooooooooooooooong time to come.


----------



## usafmedic45 (May 24, 2005)

When I was doing a ride along in Maryland once, there was a wreck in the middle of the night, the cops estimated the car rolled at least 8 times.   Blood everywhere.  They never found the driver and my friend who I was riding with still talks about that wreck because of that fact.  Car turned out to have been stolen in the next county over.


----------



## emsunit37 (May 24, 2005)

When I first started I responded to a 3 vehicle mva with one known 10-58, upon arrival found a older model blue 2dr car and a brand new ford f 150 3/4t ext-cab about 75ft from the car. Turns out the 3 occupants in the car were headed to town from the bar and went head on with the truck, the truck driver hit the gas instead of the brakes, and went over the car the transmission ripped the top off from the front all the way to the back needless to say the 3 occupants didn't make it  .


----------



## rescuemedic7306 (May 24, 2005)

Thermal imager would work, IF we had one...unfortunately this is Podunk MN, so Mark 1 eyeball is all we have... h34r:


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 24, 2005)

Ouch !!

Be safe, 
Ridryder 911


----------



## ECC (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@May 24 2005, 09:52 AM
> * Thermal imager would work, IF we had one...unfortunately this is Podunk MN, so Mark 1 eyeball is all we have... h34r: *


 You gots a pair of them on every member...could be efficient enough!


----------



## Jon (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TTLWHKR_@May 23 2005, 11:35 PM
> * Easy way to avoid that, if the wreck just happened. Scan the vehicle w/ a Thermal Imager, the springs/foam in the seats should be warm from someone sitting there for at least a half hour or twenty minutes. If all else fails, scan the surrounding terrain w/ a couple TIC's.
> 
> We had a guy wreck around 11 one night, blood all over the place. LOTS of blood, this guy had to have been hurt bad. We followed bloody, bare foot prints about 200' up the road, he was walking on the fogline. Then it stopped. We searched until 5am, everywhere, we'd even responded from the direction he walked. Used a state police chopper w/ a thermal imager to search the fields, it was all open, flat fields for miles. Nowhere for anyone to hide. Went to his cabin, nobody there, searched barns, everything...
> ...


 I know of a case locally where a cop and a fire chief collarbated to nail a guy for DUI - pointed out to the guy wandering around on scene that he WAS driving, as that was the only warm seat in the TIC - bizzarre, but got the guy...

Anassociate of mine, who I work first aid with at Boy Scout events, tells me of the time a rickety bridge (scout built, 20 feet in the air, about 100-150 feet long) over a large river at a scout camp went down with 10 or so scouts and scouters on it, in March or April (not freezing but 40 or 50 degrees... bad).

He called it in on a cell phone, had a scout grab his gear from the campsite, and was concerned that they had lost several scouts, as there wasn't good comminications accross river (recent rains made the vehicle ford immpassible). He expressed the concern to a state trooper, who said "he'd take care of it." One of the state PD helicopters overflew, and the trooper informed my friend that absouloutly no one was in or near the water. He stated trooper "couldn't confirm or deny how they checked it," but how else can you be SURE!

A resource to remember exists.

Jon


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuemedic7306_@May 24 2005, 09:52 AM
> * Thermal imager would work, IF we had one...unfortunately this is Podunk MN, so Mark 1 eyeball is all we have... h34r: *


 USFA Grants...


----------

